# القيمة العليا للمواد الأتية أسمائها فى كلا من مياه الغلاية ومياه التغذية للغلاية



## الصويل (8 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
المتواضع لله مهندس كيميائى فى محطة لتحلية مياه البحر 80,000 متر مكعب فى اليوم وأحتاج للقيم العليا لبعض التحاليل الخاصة بمياه الغلاية ومياه التغذية لها . مع العلم بان الشركة المنفذة للمشروع لم تمدنا بهذه القيم بصورة دقيقة فمثلا تم بعث معلومات للقيم خاصة بالغلايات التى تنتج بخار خاص بالتربينات البخارية ونحن هنا فى محطة لتحلية المياه ...المهم شاكرا مسبقا كل من يرد على موضوعى سلفا ....
وهذه بعض المعلومات عن الغلاية 
ضغط الغلاية 25 بار
انتاج الغلاية 123 طن بخار 
المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة :-
1- صوديوم سلفيت
2- تراى صوديوم فوسفيت
بمعنى ما هو الحد الأعلى لكلا من :-
1- لمياه الغلاية 
SO4 - Cu - PO4 - Fe - T.H -SO3
2- لمياه التغذية 
O2 - T.H - T.A.C - SiO2 - Fe 
مع كامل احترامى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
القيم الموصى بها في مياه الغلاية :-
PH = 8.8 - 9.4
SO3 = >1PPM
PO4=5-12 PPM
Fe=<200 PPB
T.H.= NILL
وارجو تحديد مصدر مياه تغذية الغلاية وكيفية معالجتها للتمكن من وضع المواصفات المناسبة .


----------



## الصويل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على أهتمامك أخى*

بخصوص مصدر مياه الغلاية ( التغذية ) هو المياه المنتجة من أول خلية للمبخر وهى الخلية التى تنتج مياه تقريبا خالية من الأملاح ( 3 ميكرو سيمنس ) أى أن البخار الداخل الى أول خلية وهو المنتج من الغلاية يكون هو نفسه البخار المتكاثف فى أول خلية للمبخر والذى بالتالى يعتبر كتغذية رئيسية للغلاية .


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
في هذه الحالة تكون القيم المقترحة كالتالي :-
O2 = less than 100 ppb
T.H. = Nill
SiO2= less than 100 ppb
Fe= less than 20 ppb
ويتم حقن المواد الكيميائية اللازمة لتحقيق المواصفات لمياه الغلاية .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## farouq dabag (8 مايو 2014)

عاشت ايدكم


----------

